# The Definitive Horror Music Collection (2009)



## JohnnyD97 (Aug 18, 2006)

That is a good list! I thought this was some fan collection, but you can buy it on Amazon. 

It's great to see the original performance of these songs. I always feel cheated with the knock offs...


----------



## DJ John (Sep 24, 2010)

This is a crazy collection. I downloaded it and scanned it for familiar tunes, but half of the material is unfamiliar to my ears. Props for posting.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

If you were to realistically put out a "definitive" collection it would take dozens of CDs to hold it all. It is a "LARGE" collection yes, but hardly definitive.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Probably the best collection I've seen for movie theme music, though it would be impossible to collect ALL the great music onto one set of CDs (where are the 40's on this set?). At least they had the wisdom to use the original recordings. Thanks very much for sharing this.


----------

